# New Knitter on Knitting Paradise



## April_Showers (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm April Showers, and I'n new to this whole experience, so I hope it goes ok!! I want to share the beauty and pleasure of knitting and hand made crafts with everyone, and let everyone see my own indivdual take on this, but before I do, let me introduce myself to the community, with my story on how I came to knit!!!

I am 25 years old, and have been living in Writtle which is 3 miles outside of Chelmsford, Essex for almost 2 years. I live here with my boyfriend Benjamin, and we have been together 2 years this coming June.
I actually stumbled across the wonderful craft of knitting a few years ago, when I, then 18, was in college; I trained to be a Nursery Nurse and my sister Emma, then 16, was doing a diploma in Art and Design and specialised in Fashion. She was taught to knit, and I was in absolute awe! My mum taught her to knit originally, but she never picked it up again until then. Emma tried to teach me, but I was abmismially poor at it, so I gave up after a few weeks!

Last April, evidently on my birthday, I was bored and wanted a new outlet to showcase my creativity, as I ahve always had an interest in crafts (I used to make decoupage cards), and I just happened to feel like knitting (I previously tired crochet and couldn't get the hang of it, so i guess thats what must have prompted the leap to knitting!)


In 2 days I was casting on, gartering and casting off, and I must say it was the proudest thing I had ever achieved!! I joined the Knitting and Crochet Guild, and in September/October last year, a new knitting group opened in Chelmsford, run by my now friend Hannah, and I learned to purl and instantly took to it, as well as ribbing and stocking stich! I am really pleased with how well I knit now, so much so, that I am making 2 commission scarves- a Rupert Bear replica scarf and my own pattern design called "Letterbox".

My first 2 projects, legwarmers and a matching snood made my heart swell with pride-even f the invisble flat seam isnt exactly invisible!

I know I have a lot to learn still, but the journey will most definitely continue!


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

lovely! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

nice work you are doing great and is fun learning new things 
Best place to get help.

Mary in NC


----------



## ferralcheryl (Apr 4, 2011)

hi welcome to this great site you look like you are taking to it well keep up the good work and enjoy


----------



## muppet (Mar 24, 2011)

Welcome April, I used to live on the Tile Kiln Estate just outside Chelmsford.
I love the leg warmers, and wore mine a lot this past winter, sooo much snow and ice!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Keep up the good work. This is a fun and informative list of very generous people.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey, April! Welcome, welcome. Our daughter spent her last college year in England and now lives in Alaska where she is expecting our first grandbaby this summer. Long ways from Pennsylvania! I love your work. The soft look of the stripes on the legwarmers!! Welcome again and be assured you will find so much encouragement and so many tips and ideas here from really nice "stitch sisters" of all ages. Keep needling! jb


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

You are doing GREAT! I learned MANY years ago, but pretty much gave it up, so I'm also "learning" again. It is fun and it does make you proud when you can see what all those stitches turn out to look like. Welcome to the forum from Rae in NC...USA : )


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Very nice work for a first time knitter. Welcome to the forum. I can't wait to see more of you creations.


----------



## Granny Annie (Apr 1, 2011)

Well done! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats to you!! I am a wee bit older than you, lol, 57!! But I was taught to knit and crochet when I was a tiny little girl, by both my grandmothers. They both emigrated here from Italy where, if you didn't knit your own socks, sweaters and blankets, you went COLD. In those days, EVERYONE from Italy knitted!! Anyway, I was always mesmerized by how a ball of string, or yarn, could produce such wonderful things. I also crochet doilies out of the thinnest string you can imagine, much like sewing thread. Anyway, it's a dying art, but one that a person can't master unless they truly want to. It's my way of relaxing and when I concentrate on a pattern I forget all my problems and worries and calm right down. Right now I am on a baby sweater kick, making as many as I can and putting them in my 'Hope to be a Grandmother' chest! Nice to see you on this site. Good luck to you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

My neighbor, born in Italy, also describes how all the women would gather and knit together. The kids were included and taught, too, in these collective circles of comradery. Such a nice tradition!


----------



## April_Showers (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## April_Showers (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you evryone for all your kind commets on my work! I'm flattered by your kindness!


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome from an ex english granny.

I have been knitting for 67 years and am happy to now see young people taking up knitting again. So many seem to be so talented and creative.

This site is user friendly and and really informative.. enjoy.

Barbara


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. You will love this forum and get "hooked" on it just like I am. Nice work for a beginnger knitter. It sounds like you are in the UK. Am I correct? If so do you watch the soap opera "Eastenders?" It is my FAVORITE soap opera. I do not miss an episode. I do not watch any other soap operas; just Eastenders. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## April_Showers (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you for your kind comments!


----------



## sandyquilt5 (Mar 30, 2011)

very pretty projects! I'm a newbie myself, in midwest US. Welcome!


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

Welcome to this wonderful gift! You will be blessed by all the wonderful fellow knitters in their advice, pictures of projects and just getting to know others. So fun to get to know people from all around the world - I love it!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Keep knitting it's worth the trail and error. Your pieces are very nice, keep up the good work, Sandra Lee 
(from across the pond)


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

Good job


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice work. As you grow in your craft, give the circular needles a try. It eliminates seaming on pieces like you did. Not that seaming is bad, I enjoy it, and the more you do the better you will get. Also we are always aware of any small flaws in our own work, but you know, other people hardly ever notice! So relax and enjoy all parts of your knitting.


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

they look really nice
Welcome to the forum

Jenn


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. your leg warmers are really nice. I'm also an ex-English Grandma who's been living in Canada for 41 years. I could have used your leg warmers this past winter!!


----------



## tinker2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi April, welcome. Your work is beautiful. It wouldn't surprise me if you started designing your own patterns soon. You're doing so well for a beginner.

Keep up the good work, tinker2


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi April. You did a great job knitting the leg warmers. Love the colors. You will love this forum. Everyone is so talented and helpful.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome from an English nanna. Learning to knit is probably the best thing you can ever do. Keep it up and before long you'll have made so many things you won't remember them all! Or perhaps that just comes with age. Enjoy the journey!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome. Keep up the good work.


----------



## April_Showers (Apr 3, 2011)

I live in Writtle and have heard of Tile Kiln estate!


----------



## April_Showers (Apr 3, 2011)

to Carlyta-I do watch Eastenders sometimes, but not a regular viewer!


----------



## April_Showers (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments! I agree, knitting was the best thing I ever learned to do, and I enjoy it immensely!


----------



## greensleeves (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi april I am new to the site as well and think the members are wonderful.I have had so much help with tracking down patterns and find it amazing to talk to other members from all over the world.Your leg warmers look really warm and I bet they were really useful this winter in england.
Good luck with the knitting.
brenda(greensleves form Leeds]


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! You do beautiful work and I love your enthusiasm! I really dislike seaming and love circular needles because of this. Even double points are better than seaming and not all that hard to learn. Looking forward to seeing your future projects!


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi April and welcome to the forum. Am so glad you decided to join us and share photos of your lovely work with us. You should be quite proud of your accomplishments. Isn't it fun to take a pair of needles and some yarn and turn it into something that is so pretty and useful? Looking forward to seeing more postings of your work. Keep up the great work! Nice chatting with you.
Carol L.


----------



## frajo110 (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome from Louisiana. Be proud of yourself and your work, for a newbie you're doing great. Sure you'll learn and share lots here. Please do post more photos, they do you proud.


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

Welcome from over the pond! For a beginner, you're doing a great job. Keep up the good work!! You'll be a Professional before long!!!!


----------



## ann headley (Mar 22, 2011)

I want to congratulate you on your projects. You have done an excellent job. The seam will come along w/time. Keep up the good work.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome from SoCal April. I commend you are sticking to your project and completing it! You did a great job. You will find this site very helpful, if you need help with something there is bound to be someone here with the answer. Enjoy your new found friends.


----------



## Malia (Apr 2, 2011)

Great job! I am rather new to knitting, but crocheted for years. Learning something every day! Best wishes from a fellow knitter in Ohio!


----------



## LibertineCT (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome April!


----------



## April_Showers (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you for all your lovely comments and the confidence boost that comes with it!


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum. Looking forward to seeing more of your designs


----------

